# R105.4 validity of permit



## Robert Rudy (Dec 27, 2018)

Permit was issued through being a duplex should  had hearing was planning and zoning but this was administrative  done and permit issued at that point having a set of plans freedom of information act have plans architectural e at first these plans show doorways going through firewall on a zero lot line the also have no sheetrock on the detail of each inside 1 hour fire wall they also have a second kitchen in one of the duplexes details on documents ie, fireplaces gas or electric or propane or same thing with all four hot water heaters. This duplex is 10675 sq feet on all 16 corners zoning g r l.   Also doorways going through firewall or party wall on two different levels on the third level they have Dex that they can walk from one side to the other side and doorways connecting these too close to firewalls and one portion of duplex is over the other portion of deck backyard. And 1 unit has two kitchens in our municipal code guest room as labeled Hugo two definitions of guest room at the end of the sentence and not allowed any kitchens the city has been ignoring this for 6 months now and I've hired an attorney an engineer and a local architect we've also learned of possible fire flow issues at Street hydrants as you know this size building needs fire sprinklers our streets where installed in the 60s and they have 6in dead end water services the other interesting thing is they have water lines going over property lines of each other because two weeks after getting permit the file to make these townhouses .Please all help needed with this bad situation the other interesting thing is my house has two windows on property line.  Will try downloading plans architectural, engineering, engineering calculations thanks I've been using this website to get things started with attorney and engineer


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2018)

welcome


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2018)

Robert Rudy said:


> Permit was issued through being a duplex should  had hearing was planning and zoning but this was administrative  done and permit issued at that point having a set of plans freedom of information act have plans architectural e at first these plans show doorways going through firewall on a zero lot line the also have no sheetrock on the detail of each inside 1 hour fire wall they also have a second kitchen in one of the duplexes details on documents ie, fireplaces gas or electric or propane or same thing with all four hot water heaters. This duplex is 10675 sq feet on all 16 corners zoning g r l.   Also doorways going through firewall or party wall on two different levels on the third level they have Dex that they can walk from one side to the other side and doorways connecting these too close to firewalls and one portion of duplex is over the other portion of deck backyard. And 1 unit has two kitchens in our municipal code guest room as labeled Hugo two definitions of guest room at the end of the sentence and not allowed any kitchens the city has been ignoring this for 6 months now and I've hired an attorney an engineer and a local architect we've also learned of possible fire flow issues at Street hydrants as you know this size building needs fire sprinklers our streets where installed in the 60s and they have 6in dead end water services the other interesting thing is they have water lines going over property lines of each other because two weeks after getting permit the file to make these townhouses .Please all help needed with this bad situation the other interesting thing is my house has two windows on property line.  Will try downloading plans architectural, engineering, engineering calculations thanks I've been using this website to get things started with attorney and engineer




You need to be a paying member to do the easy download, otherwise you have to make a link and post the link


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2018)

So your house, or a house you are trying to bring to code??

Sounds like you need a set down with the building official to see what they want to get this approved, instead of throwing money at it, and still might have to throw more money at it.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 27, 2018)

No offense, but I can't even begin to follow the story line here. You really should try using some punctuation, maybe some paragraphs.

Good luck with whatever situation you have. Good luck to anyone trying to read the OP.

Sorry.....I usually am not cranky about grammar.


----------



## Robert Rudy (Dec 27, 2018)

cda said:


> So your house, or a house you are trying to bring to code??
> 
> Sounds like you need a set down with the building official to see what they want to get this approved, instead of throwing money at it, and still might have to throw more money at it.


Sorry about grammar I'm not here for grammar and here to explain something to you one we have tried to sit down with building official have gotten no response from them other than City attorney he's had 14 days to respond to our engineering letters and our architectural letter with our attorney letter.


----------



## Robert Rudy (Dec 27, 2018)

Robert Rudy said:


> Sorry about grammar I'm not here for grammar and here to explain something to you one we have tried to sit down with building official have gotten no response from them other than City attorney he's had 14 days to respond to our engineering letters and our architectural letter with our attorney letter.


 We are also submitting to the courts a writ of mandamus.


----------



## classicT (Dec 27, 2018)

fatboy said:


> No offense, but I can't even begin to follow the story line here. You really should try using some punctuation, maybe some paragraphs.
> 
> Good luck with whatever situation you have. Good luck to anyone trying to read the OP.
> 
> Sorry.....I usually am not cranky about grammar.


Agreed... I'm lost.


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2018)

So is it your house or hired to make it right?

If trying to make it a townhouse 

Seal up the openings

Reroute the plumbing

What is the city wanting?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Robert Rudy said:


> Please all help needed with this bad situation the other interesting thing is *my house has two windows on property line*.



cda, I think it's his property


----------



## Robert Rudy (Dec 27, 2018)

cda said:


> So is it your house or hired to make it right?
> 
> If trying to make it a townhouse
> 
> ...


My house is across the street on a whole separate lot duplex lot property lines set up 1991 change from a condo to townhouse I believe even at that time openings were not allowed on a property line right in the middle of the window dining room same thing happens at my second bedroom in the backyard.   The project across the street has numerous violations from pictures from structural 5/8 anchor bolts  on shear walls schedule every 16 in on opposite sides of 2 x 6 plate and the bolts were supposed to go through stud wall plates not just stem wall fireplace shear wall was supposed to have 5/8 bolts every 12 in on opposite sides every and to hold Downs on each end the largest hold Downs possible since this wall is over 37 feet high. Frustration today is CenturyLink is down West coast and I will try to get engineering drawings and architectural drawings out on this site thank you again Robert


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2018)

I would agree a window cannot be on both sides of property line


So still trying to figure out what you are trying to achieve or being asked to do ??


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 4, 2019)

Robert Rudy said:


> We are also submitting to the courts a writ of mandamus.


Hope the writ contains periods and commas, and maybe a few paragraphs?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 4, 2019)

Robert Rudy said:


> My house is across the street on a whole separate lot duplex lot property lines set up 1991 change from a condo to townhouse I believe even at that time openings were not allowed on a property line right in the middle of the window dining room same thing happens at my second bedroom in the backyard.   The project across the street has numerous violations from pictures from structural 5/8 anchor bolts  on shear walls schedule every 16 in on opposite sides of 2 x 6 plate and the bolts were supposed to go through stud wall plates not just stem wall fireplace shear wall was supposed to have 5/8 bolts every 12 in on opposite sides every and to hold Downs on each end the largest hold Downs possible since this wall is over 37 feet high. Frustration today is CenturyLink is down West coast and I will try to get engineering drawings and architectural drawings out on this site thank you again Robert



So, what is your interest in someone else's property.
Did your attorney mention_ "locus standi"_ …. ability of a party to demonstrate to the court, *sufficient connection to and harm* from the action challenged to support that *third party's participation in the case.  NOTE: "AND HARM"*


----------



## JBI (Jan 7, 2019)

Robert Rudy appears to be an aggrieved neighbor who lives across the street from the project and feels that he is being harmed by its construction. Apparently the project would have been subject to Planning and/or Zoning Board review and approvals, but was granted a permit by the local AHJ without said approvals.
My best guess is that his 'harm' will likely be diminished property values.


----------



## Robert Rudy (Mar 6, 2019)

mark handler said:


> So, what is your interest in someone else's property.
> Did your attorney mention_ "locus standi"_ …. ability of a party to demonstrate to the court, *sufficient connection to and harm* from the action challenged to support that *third party's participation in the case.  NOTE: "AND HARM"*


One this house is oversized for the size of a lot can only have footprint of 35% and it is at 43 % Municipal.  2 since the size of this duplex is 10675 square feet it is required to have fire sprinklers throughout ask her Fire Marshals petition received from court papers City still does not see this and has fired the fire marshal of 32 years in our city. This has and we'll go to court we have a court date coming up in June and they are putting away for days to see this through the other interesting thing is I've talked to my liability insurance company gave him 25 different violations in different code violations throughout this Valley did the same thing with the bank and next thing I know I was hearing that the building inspector had gotten fired so I believe we are on the right track


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 7, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Agreed... I'm lost.




I have a headache.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 7, 2019)

Robert Rudy said:


> Sorry about grammar I'm not here for grammar and here to explain something to you one we have tried to sit down with building official have gotten no response from them other than City attorney he's had 14 days to respond to our engineering letters and our architectural letter with our attorney letter.



You may not be here for grammar but, with your lack of it, you have made if difficult for those trying to read and help you to understand what you are trying to say.  How about one sentence at a time?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 7, 2019)

I still do not know why you are involved?


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 7, 2019)

I do not know what building code is being used in your area if any. A duplex is a "two family dwelling" according to the IRC and doors between them are not prohibited. The IRC doesn't limit how many kitchens are in a house. Exterior walls can be right on the lot line if fire rated.


----------



## Robert Rudy (Mar 7, 2019)

We're using the IRC 2012 . To yes it's a duplex got permitT 2 weeks later they changed it to townhouses which puts a property line down the common wall. Common wall should be 1 hour firewalls and they need to be structurally independent from each other this does not occur since these common walls don't continue up to the third floor to the roof. And in the drawings the I have a 1 inch air space but don't have sheetrock on any part of those on the inside creating a concealed air space in between the two units the only way I could see this working if they made the walls a 2-hour firewall . Fire chief of 32 years I believe was fired because he wouldn't sign off on this house demanding fire sprinklers which we have his written certificate demanding sprinklers. City of ministration is allowing them not to put fire sprinklers in and this question goes back about the validity of the permit 1 when you change occupancies it changes the permit but wasn't resubmitted . 3 they have a 2 and 12 pitch roof in snow country since this house is two blocks away from sun valley ski resort and doesn't have a cold roof.4 they plan on putting asphalt shingles and this requires two layers of ice and water shield the problem with this is they put down the ice and water shield in the middle of a rainstorm there's no way this worked I have pictures of leaking with all the ice dams on it now,? 5 the harm that they've done is the block my view of the ski mountain and any future expansion in elevation of getting my view back of the ski mountain. 7 my house which is across the street was originally a house which at sometime in 91 past owners changed it into a duplex so when they did the duplex they didn't change all the utilities into separate units. 1 property line is in the middle of my dining room window property line in the back yard is in the middle of my second bedroom window. My power supplies the water for the well that supplies their water that runs through my house to their house. 3 the sewer line from their house runs through my house then out to the street but the city charges us 2 charges of multifamily sewer charges I question that one? 4 one good thing the firewall or the common wall is cement block 6 in the problem is the building inspector never went up into the addict and I put in a 1 hour fire wall on both sides of that line to make a legal firewall in the Attic; I have decided to retire instead of keep on beating my head against the building department in Blaine county Idaho, . Since this is all started I've been banned from my city hall so there's no reason to go get permits 4 jobs don't feel I would get a fair shake , clientele that I'm leaving behind will be the owner of Behr paint what you sold to home Depot the fourth largest property owner of downtown Seattle to Bruce Willis's houses and 1 Steve Winn 47 million dollars. And the wife of the owner of pictionary board game.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Mark K (Mar 7, 2019)

Unless the individual can present his concerns/issues in a way that can be understood I see no way of making a rational response.  The lack of paragraphs and coherent sentence structure makes it impossible to understand.

He has engaged an attorney and thus I would be reluctant to step into the middle of this litigation.  If the attorney is not smart enough to have engaged an architect or engineer as a consultant then this individual has greater problems.

Cases where a neighbor files a complaint or litigation for a nearby property are best avoided unless you are plat of the litigation or are being paid.  These cases are often irrational or at the least very emotional.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 7, 2019)

I gave up long ago……..made my head hurt.


----------



## Robert Rudy (Mar 7, 2019)

If you read our local paper you'll also get an idea what I call about corruption throughout this valley and all the violations that I see when I go to these jobs and or remodels and or property Management it's hideous this whole county should be locked up. PS will wait until Court comes around!!!!???


----------



## Robert Rudy (Mar 7, 2019)

If you have more questions why don't you contact my attorney he'll explain the situation so you can understandIf his name is SXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Robert Rudy (Mar 7, 2019)

PS I did hire an engineer and I did hire an architect to be my spokespeople plus I hired the attorney so these are all the things that I have done for over the past year


----------



## jar546 (Mar 7, 2019)

Yeah, I've decide to lock this thread.  Red flags everywhere.  I am editing out the name and number he posted too.


----------

